#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  [轉-新聞]殺貓　鞋跟戳眼碎腦

## 野狼1991

【大陸中心╱綜合外電報導】中國大陸各大網站最近流傳一組駭人的虐殺小貓照片，引發震撼。照片中一名時髦女子，將小貓放在地上，接著以細高跟鞋鞋跟對準小貓的眼部，重重戳下，導致小貓當場腦漿四溢、眼珠迸出死亡。由於女子行為太過殘忍，憤怒的網友將殺貓女子照片製成「通緝令」，強烈譴責這名「兇手」。 

《北京晨報》報導，這組殘忍殺貓照片以連續數張分解動作照片，記錄女子殺貓全部過程。女子先是面帶微笑地懷抱可愛的小貓，不停逗弄；然後又將小貓放到地上，輕柔撫摸；接下來的特寫鏡頭，卻是女子用高跟鞋跟踩小貓的腹部，小貓掩不住滿臉驚恐，不斷回頭張望。 

腦漿四溢 慘不忍睹 
隨後，女子的鞋跟對準小貓眼部重重戳下，導致小貓頭顱碎裂、眼珠迸出，腦漿與鮮血四溢，慘不忍睹。最後的畫面，是這名殺貓女子若有所思地眺望遠方。 
報導指出，這組殺貓照片原先刊在一個網站的「原創作品區」，一刊登就引發轟動，也引起網友極度憤怒。為了將這名殺貓女子「揪出來」，網友除將女子的照片製成「通緝令」，還有網友根據照片內殺貓地點推測：「據說是杭州，有沒有人知道是杭州的哪裡？」 

法律無禁 並未觸法 
女子殘忍的殺貓行徑雖然令人憤慨，但北京岳成律師事務所一名律師表示，由於中國並未訂定小動物保護法，且恐怖照也不是「淫穢物品」，因此虐殺小貓的行為或照片未觸法。 
中國大陸近日不斷傳出虐殺貓隻事件，日前北京發生一隻流浪貓「胖胖」遭人燒掉雙耳，身體被燒得焦黃，遍體鱗傷令人心疼。 
去年底，大陸著名學府上海復旦大學一名章姓研究生，為發洩課業壓力，藉收養流浪貓的名義，連續虐殺近20隻流浪貓，將貓隻眼珠活活挖出，消息傳出令各界一陣譁然，復旦校方也十分訝異，已對章姓研究生展開調查並進行心理輔導。 

大陸近日虐殺動物事件 
2006/02 北京流浪貓「胖胖」遭燒掉雙耳，身體燒得焦黃，被動物保育團體送醫。 
2005/12 雲南昆明市一條流浪小狗，遭人在嘴巴塞鞭炮炸死。 
2005/12 上海復旦大學章姓研究生為發洩課業壓力，藉收養流浪貓的名義，連續虐殺近20隻流浪貓，該生已被校方調查。 

轉）資料來源：《蘋果》資料室 

=====================
這還有拍成光碟在網路上販賣.....還一片80....
這新聞有撥.....應該也有獸看過吧....
這是一件很過分的事......不知道生命的可貴嗎?
有天也這樣被採....那你又有何想法阿??

----------


## 野狼1991

阿阿~被轉了....
剛剛才發現....原來我貼錯我都不知道....="=
我以為我貼在這.....但剛剛看文時發現是在心情那
而且也發現文章不見了....
剛才找到在這的....
對於我的不小心我感到抱歉....
也感謝轉的獸....
對不起.謝謝

----------


## 銀月貓

真是人渣..............

希望那個傢伙死了在地獄也受到相同對待

----------


## Sonic Adolph

我可以找到圖片，圖片可以看到事主如何用高跟鞋殘害牠……

以下圖片請各自行量後才點擊
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/38/1095/20060228/1242/248443/248467.gif
http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/Gzkalx.jpg
http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/JikaQX.jpg
http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/bzkaFQ.jpg
http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/eFkaFe.jpg
http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/FokaFN.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248443.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248444.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248445.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248446.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248447.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248448.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248449.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248450.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248451.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248452.jpg
http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/...443/248453.jpg


怎會有人會這樣做的啊……
真想把她抓下後用同樣的方法施在她身上……

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

沒差...那些愚蠢的人
越是這樣做
他的輪迴...就是當那些被凌虐致死的小動物來償還

----------


## 幻貓

> 我可以找到圖片，圖片可以看到事主如何用高跟鞋殘害牠……
> 
> 以下圖片請各自行量後才點擊
> http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/38/1095/20060228/1242/248443/248467.gif
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/Gzkalx.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/JikaQX.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/bzkaFQ.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/eFkaFe.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/FokaFN.jpg
> ...




我看到第三張我就看不下去了‧‧‧
突然好想拿鍵盤往她頭上敲到死‧‧‧‧

為小貓‧‧默哀十分鐘‧‧
為虐待動物的人的未來‧‧默哀30秒‧‧‧

希望這只是照片合成的玩笑‧‧‧好希望真是如此‧‧‧*淚*

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 我可以找到圖片，圖片可以看到事主如何用高跟鞋殘害牠……
> 
> 以下圖片請各自行量後才點擊
> http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/38/1095/20060228/1242/248443/248467.gif
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/Gzkalx.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/JikaQX.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/bzkaFQ.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/eFkaFe.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/FokaFN.jpg
> ...


幸好我的電腦讀這些照片讀太慢，才到一半我就關掉視窗了，實在是沒那個勇氣去看啊...，其實我才看到這篇的標題心就已經涼了半截，真是太...太可惡可恨可恥令人髮指遺臭萬年死不足惜荼毒生靈不倫不類...(太多了打不完！)
怎麼會有這種喪盡天良的人啊，實是...(氣到說不出話)
我可憐的貓咪同族啊...悲哉悲哉(泣)

----------


## Kofu

> 法律無禁 並未觸法 
> 女子殘忍的殺貓行徑雖然令人憤慨，但北京岳成律師事務所一名律師表示，由於中國並未訂定小動物保護法，且恐怖照也不是「淫穢物品」，因此虐殺小貓的行為或照片未觸法。


就因為有這樣子的漏洞所以毛皮商跟這種惡行就算揪出來了也還是有人可以光明正大的做......目前大陸什麼事情不可以什麼事情不能做?只要政府不管,跟政治沒關的我想什麼都可以亂來吧. 有點想放到國外的論壇上去看看能不能讓國外網友傳開來~~~不過我有點不敢就是了= =''''我怕被罵,不過真的有影響力的話傳開來多少會對中國有點壓力的~~我想....(抱歉我照片是連點都不敢點.....)

我很懷疑以前那些納粹黨員的想法是不是就跟這個女子差不多,好端端的幹什麼瘋狂事來.....



問一下各位(非投票性質的)你認為這個事情應該讓國外知道嗎?

----------


## MINE

後續消息...
人抓到了
從奇摩新聞轉來的 http://tw.news.yahoo.com/060308/195/2x358.html


踩碎小貓腦袋！中國網站虐貓實錄逮到凶手～竟是護士！

東森新聞報 記者牟宗珮、陳柏任／綜合報導】 

最近在大陸各大網上，流傳著一系列中年女子以高跟鞋虐貓的照片，甚至有網友要懸賞上萬人民幣，找到這名心狠手辣的最毒婦人，在網友熱心尋找之下，終於找到了這個虐待動物的女子，更讓人驚訝的是，她竟是一名白衣天使。

一名時髦的小姐穿著華麗的高跟鞋，看似有愛心地抱著可愛的小貓咪，忍不住讓人多看一眼，但接下來的照片，卻是慘不忍睹，女主角把貓咪放在地上開始用高跟鞋尖尖的鞋跟踩弄貓咪，甚至還一腳搓進了小貓咪的眼睛裡，最後，可憐的小貓是被踩得肚破腸流，頭顱也被踩碎了。

網友們看了，一個個氣得不得了，誓言一定要找出這個狠心的女人。

每天都有網友來自全國各地不同的消息，一開始網友提供消息說，這是日本的變態廣告，還引來網友一陣仇日和大罵，甚至消息傳到正在開兩會的政協耳裡，也要求一定要立法。

就在這個時候，黑龍江警方找到兇手，原來是一名叫做王莉的護士和攝影記者，目前這兩個人已經離職，原本是想拍一系列虐待動物照製作光碟盈利，現在卻是處處遭人喊打，形象聖潔的白衣天使，竟成了虐貓兇手，更可怕的是，還有踩破青蛙肚和兔子以及在小狗嘴裡放鞭炮炸狗，種種惡行實在可惡！

----------------
我擔心的是這兩人的動機啦...
"盈利"就代表有"市場"
只怕這個只是冰山的一角而已

----------


## C牛

嗯...如果去掉那個高跟鞋的話這是和我大一時解剖課看到的沒什麼差別啦@@
所以我是不會覺得噁心，畢竟我以後要接觸的也接近這類部分

不過這種虐待行為絕對不正確= ="
人果然什麼樣的都有
看這種光碟會爽的話其實心理狀態還蠻神奇的...
不過反過來說覺得虐待動物、殺害動物不好，對人其實也是一樣的哩

----------


## 好色龍

今天在ptt上也是看這個標題戰了一天
還有"好心人"提供了"影片檔"  =___=

看完影片真的是超火　那個女人居然還有辦法笑嘻嘻的看著鏡頭!!!!
渾蛋!!!!!!!!

那個女人和攝影者都該死
這樣子很好玩嗎.........
貓咪好可憐......Q__Q

----------


## 迪亞狼

X的！（抱歉...實在氣不過= ="）

這名女子應該判死刑啦！！！　 :Mad:  

罪惡阿！她連十八層地獄都到不了！（因為在更深的地方...）
還要製作光碟勒！？

可惡可惡可惡可惡可惡...（無限）
@#$%$#@##@@##...（詛咒中）

------------------------------以上為發洩文------------------------------

我好像太激動了一 一"
不過，她真的精神異常...

----------


## Wolfy

原本以為是那個女子精神異常.

不過看到是為了謀利來虐待動物.

我完全不能接受... 人類的法律無法制裁她.

希望能受到死後的煉獄.

----------


## 和魯夫

最近看某網站的消息 - 踩碎小貓腦袋！中國網站虐貓實錄逮到凶手～竟是護士！



最近在大陸各大網上，流傳著一系列中年女子以高跟鞋虐貓的照片，甚至有網友要懸賞上萬人民幣，找到這名心狠手辣的最毒婦人，在網友熱心尋找之下，終於找到了這個虐待動物的女子，更讓人驚訝的是，她竟是一名白衣天使。

一名時髦的小姐穿著華麗的高跟鞋，看似有愛心地抱著可愛的小貓咪，忍不住讓人多看一眼，但接下來的照片，卻是慘不忍睹，女主角把貓咪放在地上開始用高跟鞋尖尖的鞋跟踩弄貓咪，甚至還一腳搓進了小貓咪的眼睛裡，最後，可憐的小貓是被踩得肚破腸流，頭顱也被踩碎了。

網友們看了，一個個氣得不得了，誓言一定要找出這個狠心的女人。

每天都有網友來自全國各地不同的消息，一開始網友提供消息說，這是日本的變態廣告，還引來網友一陣仇日和大罵，甚至消息傳到正在開兩會的政協耳裡，也要求一定要立法。

就在這個時候，黑龍江警方找到兇手，原來是一名叫做王莉的護士和攝影記者，目前這兩個人已經離職，原本是想拍一系列虐待動物照製作光碟盈利，現在卻是處處遭人喊打，形象聖潔的白衣天使，竟成了虐貓兇手，更可怕的是，還有踩破青蛙肚和兔子以及在小狗嘴裡放鞭炮炸狗，種種惡行實在可惡！

----------


## Wolfy

魯魯... 你貼的那個...
MINE在上面已經貼過了啦.

----------


## 野狼1991

> 我可以找到圖片，圖片可以看到事主如何用高跟鞋殘害牠……
> 
> 以下圖片請各自行量後才點擊
> http://image2.sina.com.cn/bj/upload/38/1095/20060228/1242/248443/248467.gif
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/Gzkalx.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/JikaQX.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/bzkaFQ.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/eFkaFe.jpg
> http://clubpic.chinaren.com/uploadfi...742/FokaFN.jpg
> ...


看到後面....對不起....我哭了.....
原本一隻可愛的小生命....就這樣被糟蹋.....
尤其最後一張.....我真的難過又心酸....
現代人....併的可真不輕阿.....

----------


## 銀

那個混蛋!!我...我要殺了她!!
*你X!!判她死刑!!可惡的傢伙!!
X你的!!

----------


## 班

拍欺負小貓那麼好賣嗎?
有本事拍欺負大貓(獅虎)呀

拍大貓欺負爛人
這樣保證更多人買喔

我一定買
嘲笑一番

----------


## 迪亞狼

> 拍欺負小貓那麼好賣嗎?
> 有本事拍欺負大貓(獅虎)呀
> 
> 拍大貓欺負爛人
> 這樣保證更多人買喔
> 
> 我一定買
> 嘲笑一番


說得好= =b
她的確以大欺小！

@#$%$#@#$%$#@（無限）（繼續詛咒她...）  :Twisted Evil:

----------

